# Shotshell Reloading Supplies



## danengebretson (Jun 10, 2011)

All,

I am just getting into reloading and have recently purchased a MEC Sizemaster. I am trying to find the best places to buy the reloading materials; particularly shot. I live in Sioux Falls and Scheel's has Magnum 5's for $41.99 for 25#. I frequently get up to the Twin Cities, Fargo, and down to Omaha. Are there any good shops in these areas (or along the road in between) to purchase shot?

What are some good online options for purchasing hulls and wads? Are there any online places for shot (with reasonable shipping costs of course)?

I don't want to store much powder or primers so will purchase them locally.

Thanks for your tips.

Dan


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

Precision reloading in Mitchell is the closest. Also their is Ballistic Products and Bucks run. These are both near the twin cities. They are all on line ,I believe these are the only three that have a line of non-tox components in their product line. They also have lead shot components. Many sporting goods stores carry some of their products along with many other brands of lead shot components.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Two that come to mind are;

1. Gary's gunshop on 41st, Sioux Falls. If Steve doesn't have it, ask and see if he can get it.

2. Guns Unlimited, west side Omaha, has a good reloading section with competative prices. They sell AA's and STS's for just a bit more than gunclubs, or $1 or $2 cheaper than Cabela's. So, I'm guessing their component prices will be cheaper too. Also, if you pay cash, I know they discount target shell prices, so may also do it for reloading stuff too.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Check your local or not so local shops when you are on the road. I always run into certain things at different places for cheap.

I also try to keep those I have connections with in business.

Gary's, Scheels, Cabelas, Precision Reloading, Reloading Specialties and my local gun shop up here for a few along with Midwayusa, Nachez and others online.


----------

